# Who are you ... genhoe today in lemon bay!



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Saw a bra earlier soul today entering the icw in a genhoee between wannabe and white lelephant pub today in lemon bay. I was impressed as we were getting off the water due to incoming dark clouds. Who are you and where do you launch from?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

What language is that first sentence?


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

shiprock8 said:


> What language is that first sentence?


I think it's Budweiser.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't worry guys.... Eric is cool!


----------

